# Writing a feature article about photography - can I interview YOU?



## Eleutheria (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm a freelance journalist, and I'm currently working on a story about photography, the camera market and MONEY.

I'd like to talk to people who:
 - are interested in and up to date on what's new, what's good and what's not
 - have no money and maybe not even a "proper" camera, but still manage to take good photos
 - have enough money to buy whatever they want - but choose not to
 - have lots of camera equipment
 - have some equipment, but can't afford to buy more
 - work as photographers/do something photo-related for a living
 - ignore digital photography and prefer analogue cameraes

... or just anyone who has a strong opinion on the subject, or think they might add something to this kinda story.

If this sounds interesting or you have any questions, please reply to this thread with a few (or many, if you like) words on who you are and what you think, and I'll get back to you. Or just send me an email on hanna_magnussen(at)hotmail.com.
I'll probably do interviews via Skype or phone.

Kind regards and thanks in advance,
Hanna Magnussen


----------

